# Gurmat And Yoga & Kundalini



## Neutral Singh (Jul 15, 2004)

from elsewhere on internet...



> Someone asked me a question about Kundalini. I would like to share my thoughts about Yoga and Kundalini with the Sangat. A short answer to this question, "What does Gurbani say about Kundalini," would be, not much. This word occurs only once in Gurbani, "Kundalini rises in Sat Sangat" (SGGS 1402:10).
> 
> Patanjali writes, "Yoga is removal of mind's noise. Then, the observer can become established in view of the Self." Gurbani does not oppose this form of Yoga. Rather Gurbani supports it. All the Shabads that seem to censure 'Yoga' condemn, in fact, only the physical activities and rituals touted as Yoga. Gurbani does not oppose the practice of correct Yoga that is suited for the modern people of this age. Educated Sikhs need to grow out of their phobia of this term.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 5, 2004)

As the post said: Gurbani does not oppose the practice of correct Yoga that is suited for the modern people of this age. Practice of, correct conduct (Yama), correct diet (Part of Niyama), correct posture (Asana), correct breathing (Prananyama), control of the senses (Pratyahara), mental concentration (Dharana), and meditation (Dhyana), to name just a few, are natural elements of a truly devoted Sikh's daily lifestyle.

While reading this post, I tend to take Swara Vidya (about Breathing) as a built-in step towards Yoga and Kundalini. Or do you think otherwise?

Thanks.


----------

